# Cell phones and SAR



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

It's time for me to upgrade my cell phone and I would like the opinions of SAR dog handlers as to what to uograde to. I'm directing this at SAR dog handlers because you know best what kind of sh*t we can get into out there. I run trailing hounds and between the environment and their speed sometimes I do take the occasional fall (*lol*). So what have you found that stands up to the rigors of SAR work? 

I've been on a Blackberry Pearl since I entered the smartphone era a few years ago. Its been smacked around pretty harshly, and aside from some trackball issues and once when a puppy got mad because she wasn't allowed to go on a search and she got a hold of it and bit it, its held up well to everything else. Its handled the rigors of SAR and the fights of LE without a problem. 

A lot of my LE friends are using IPhones, and I have to admit you can do more on the IPhone and its equivalents then you can on a BBerry, and that appeals to me. But to you SAR handlers, is it holding up? I'd get a protective cover and all, but still, anyone had any problems?

Thanks


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The biggest issue is water and I have fried several phones that way. Most have recovered except for the one where I fell into a swamp - well it looked like ground but it was not. Guess they are ok with rivers but not blackwater. I learned my lesson and a double zip loc baggie does pretty good AND will let you still use a touchscreen. I ALWAYS put the phone in a baggie now. 

Seeing the screen in the daytime can be a problem but honestly my phone is one the woods a fraction of the rest of the time I am using it so I did not go ruggedized or anything like that. I do have a Seido Command Case though. (HTC Thunderbolt)

I put mine in my BDU pocket or my radio case with the screen facing my leg or chest...figure that is safest and I have never cracked a screen. In terms of apps - well - it is nice to pull up a topo or whatever but the GPS is not as good as a real GPS and everything pulls a lot of power - but I do use it for spot checking and the camera and voice recording do dad is pretty good. Also have topo maps and a compass app as well as a bunch of other things.....

So I would get what you want the most for everyday use.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't do SAR but am hard on my phones - if there is a puddle within a mile I will drop my phone in it. I did some research when I got my iPhone this year and the Otterbox Defender case cover was the most recommended case. While I would not trust it protecting the phone if dropped in the ocean, it has protected my phone when dropped, rained on, etc. Here is a review of it:

http://www.cultofmac.com/get-ultimate-iphone-4-protection-with-otterbox-defender-review/54464

FWIW, I do not have the screen issues that are discussed in this review and I got mine off of Ebay for around 30 bucks including shipping.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an iPhone 4 with an Otter Box Defender case.

I have only had it since last winter. So far so good.

I work outdoors in the winter. I try to keep the phone in an inner layer for warmth, but since my job is sometimes quite physical, condensation in my pocket is an issue I have worried about. But...the phone seems fine, even if it has come out of my pocket pretty damp.

In the summer I work outside as well. Most of the time the phone is in my pocket and my pocket is often filled with sawdust, dirt or some other crap. So far the case has been worth it's weight in gold.

When it is pouring down rain and I have to work or be outside I use a ziplock bag, but with other weather I don't bother.

The case does make the phone bulky, but it is worth it. The other day I had a near miss when I left my phone in the Mal's dog yard for one minute. I came running back in when I realized my error just in time to see her laying down with it in her mouth deciding to see if it tasted any good.

The case was dented in and some tooth markes in the rubber, but the phone lives!!!!

I will be surprised if the phone lives the length of my contract...but so far I love it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This is a review of the otterbox defender case vs the seido rugged (There is no youtube review on a more recent seido convert which is a mil-spec case for dust and impact) ......... I believe the defender case (if the screen protector is left on) probably has the edge in water but I see Jennifer also uses the ziploc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr2iKHIsUuk


For the phones, I really think android has an edge but it depends on your carrier. I know the Androids run faster on Verizon than the iPhone and the platform for apps is more open.

Of course I live in a 4G service area, and most of our search areas are 3G anymore. Still some places though in the mountains where you are lucky to get out a text.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I honestly have not used my phone for anything other than a phone call on a search. 

I just like the iphone because it makes me feel like part of the cool hipster crowd.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

*Gateway - Cellphone -> SAR Question*

Since i'm cheap when it comes up to cellphones (refuse to pay 100's of bucks for a contract) I have straight talk and so far I am very pleased with their services. However, for some reason the Gateway doesn't work and I don't get the IAMRESPONDING messages on my phone, nor do I get anything from the Dispatcher. 

I looked it up online which Gateway Straight Talk uses and it's generally Verizon, it could also be T-Mobile or AT&T, however, neither of them works.

Any ideas? Anyone else ever had problems with the Gateway?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We have actually used them a lot for dispatch and enroute status. Also texting when terrain scrrws with signal. We ususlly have a k9 liaison with the agency and filter our communications to the ic that way

I have also tethered to the laptop to pull down gps files for reporting

The phone is great for non search related communication...like getting your emails etc..


----------

